# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته تحقیقاتی ...خیلی لازم

## mohammad6419

سلام.من برای کنکور 97 میخونم .من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتی هستم :Yahoo (8): دوست دارم کار تحقیقاتی انجام بدم و مثلا تو ازمایشگاه واینا کار کنم .مثل یه دانشمند چیزی رو اثبات کنم ومن رشته ام تجربی هست ورشته که تو دانشگاه باید بخونم نمیدونم و حس میکنم هدف ندارم و انگیزه ندارم خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام.من برای کنکور 97 میخونم .من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتی هستمدوست دارم کار تحقیقاتی انجام بدم و مثلا تو ازمایشگاه واینا کار کنم .مثل یه دانشمند چیزی رو اثبات کنم ومن رشته ام تجربی هست ورشته که تو دانشگاه باید بخونم نمیدونم و حس میکنم هدف ندارم و انگیزه ندارم خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.


داروسازیا زمین شناسی،ژنتیک،علوم ازمایشگاهی،واکسن سازی و.....

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> سلام.من برای کنکور 97 میخونم .من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتی هستمدوست دارم کار تحقیقاتی انجام بدم و مثلا تو ازمایشگاه واینا کار کنم .مثل یه دانشمند چیزی رو اثبات کنم ومن رشته ام تجربی هست ورشته که تو دانشگاه باید بخونم نمیدونم و حس میکنم هدف ندارم و انگیزه ندارم خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.


علوم آزمایشگاهی رشته مناسبیه واسه شما

----------


## Mobina77

بیوتکنولوژی، مهندسی ژنتیک،داروسازی

----------


## Mobina77

کلی رشته هست بازم باید بین اینا اونی که علاقه داریو انتخاب کنی

----------


## heengameeh

> سلام.من برای کنکور 97 میخونم .من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتی هستمدوست دارم کار تحقیقاتی انجام بدم و مثلا تو ازمایشگاه واینا کار کنم .مثل یه دانشمند چیزی رو اثبات کنم ومن رشته ام تجربی هست ورشته که تو دانشگاه باید بخونم نمیدونم و حس میکنم هدف ندارم و انگیزه ندارم خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.


ببین با این تعاریف بهترین رشته ای که میتونی بری ژنتیکه...چون دقیقا تمام خواسته های تورو براورده می کنه...اما با عرض تاسف باید بگم تو ایران درامد نداره ولی درعوض کشور های دیگه به این رشته خیلی اهمیت میدن

----------


## lily7

> سلام.من برای کنکور 97 میخونم .من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتی هستمدوست دارم کار تحقیقاتی انجام بدم و مثلا تو ازمایشگاه واینا کار کنم .مثل یه دانشمند چیزی رو اثبات کنم ومن رشته ام تجربی هست ورشته که تو دانشگاه باید بخونم نمیدونم و حس میکنم هدف ندارم و انگیزه ندارم خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.


برو شیمی  :Yahoo (1): 
گرایش های ارشدش دقیقا همین چیزیه که میخوای .
فوق العاده برای کار تحقیقاتی مناسبه .

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام... من خودم شیمی خوندم دقیقا اون چیزیه که میخای ولی من برات داروسازی رو پیشنهاد میکنم که هم کاربردیه هم تحقیقاتی.. رشته های علوم پایه تجربی تقریبا اون چیزیه که میخای ولی متاسفانه علوم پایه در ایران بی ارزشه

----------


## akie9

منم عین خودت بودم برای همین شیمی رو انتخاب کردم امسال

----------


## mohammad6419

> بیوتکنولوژی، مهندسی ژنتیک،داروسازی


میشه راجب بیوتکنولوژی و ژنتیک توضیح دهید .من دوست دارم مثلا روی درمان بیمار های مثل سرطان و... کار کنم...ویه مرکز تحقیقاتی داشته باشم

----------


## mohammad6419

> ببین با این تعاریف بهترین رشته ای که میتونی بری ژنتیکه...چون دقیقا تمام خواسته های تورو براورده می کنه...اما با عرض تاسف باید بگم تو ایران درامد نداره ولی درعوض کشور های دیگه به این رشته خیلی اهمیت میدن


دقیقا چه جور رشته ای هست؟؟ خوندم درباره اش نوشته بود که برای مشاوره این چیزا هست و من دوست ندارم اینطوری .من میخوام برای خودم کار کنم یعنی تحقیق وترکیبی از علم های مختلف باشه

----------


## heengameeh

> دقیقا چه جور رشته ای هست؟؟ خوندم درباره اش نوشته بود که برای مشاوره این چیزا هست و من دوست ندارم اینطوری .من میخوام برای خودم کار کنم یعنی تحقیق وترکیبی از علم های مختلف باشه


ببین علم ژنتیک به بررسی مسائل مربوط به dna و وراثت و اینجور مسائل میپردازه...درمان بیماری های ارثی و این جور بیماری ها تو این رشته بررسی میشه...تو میتونی تو ازمایشگاه کار کنی سلول های جانداران مختلف رو بررسی کنی روی باکتری ها و ویروس ها کار کنی.واکسن بسازی و...
پژوهشکده رویان داره روی این مسائل کار می کنه و بیو تکنولوژیست های زیادی اونجا دارن کار تحقیقاتی انجام میدن.

----------


## mohammad6419

> ببین علم ژنتیک به بررسی مسائل مربوط به dna و وراثت و اینجور مسائل میپردازه...درمان بیماری های ارثی و این جور بیماری ها تو این رشته بررسی میشه...تو میتونی تو ازمایشگاه کار کنی سلول های جانداران مختلف رو بررسی کنی روی باکتری ها و ویروس ها کار کنی.واکسن بسازی و...
> پژوهشکده رویان داره روی این مسائل کار می کنه و بیو تکنولوژیست های زیادی اونجا دارن کار تحقیقاتی انجام میدن.


فرقش با رشته ای بیوتکنولوژی چی هست .درباره ی بیوتکنولوژی خوندم وخوشم اومد ورتبه لازم برای ژنتیک وبیوتکنولوژی چقدر هست؟

----------


## heengameeh

> فرقش با رشته ای بیوتکنولوژی چی هست .درباره ی بیوتکنولوژی خوندم وخوشم اومد ورتبه لازم برای ژنتیک وبیوتکنولوژی چقدر هست؟


ژنتيک، دانش انتقال صفات وراثت از والدين به فرزندان است که اين والدين ممکن است انسان، درخت، و يا حتي باکتري باشند. ژنتيک، مي کوشد تا از مکانيزمهاي ملکولي عامل انتقال صفات از نسلي به نسل ديگر سخن بگويد، از اين رهگذر و همگام با پيشرفتهاي روز افزون دانش ژنتيک و نامگذاري قرن 21 به عنوان عصر ژنتيک و ضرب آهنگ شتابانِ پرداخت به اين دانش در جهان، گرايش ژنتيک در چند سال اخير در کشور ما ايجاد شده است.
دانشجويان اين رشته، براي آشنايي با دنياي وسيع اين دانش و دستاوردهاي مختلف آن، مباحثي پراهميت همچون ژنتيک سرطان، روشهاي تشخيص بيماريهاي ژنتيک پيش و پس از تولد، شناخت ناقل بيماريها، اصول مشاوره ژنتيکي، نقش ژنتيک در بروز رفتارهاي فردي و اجتماعي، شناخت جمعيتهاي مختلف ژنتيکي و نژادهاي انساني، ژن درماني، پزشکي قانوني و روشهاي اصلاح نژاد ژنتيک مولکولي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. در بين اهداف گوناگوني که براي اين رشته برشمرده اند، اصلاح ژنها با چشم انداز بهبود نقصهاي آتي، توليد انبوه واکسنهاي انساني و حيواني و توليد داروهاي جديد و پروتئين هاي گوناگون از جمله مهمترين اهداف، به حساب مي آيند.
مصاحبه با استاد
در واقع، در مورد دانش ژنتيک، نيازي به گفتگوي زياد نمي باشد؛ ولي در يک جمله مي توان گفت از زماني که حيات در روي کره زمين آغاز شد و آفرينش، به وجود آمد- که حدود يک ميليارد سال مي باشد- مي بايستي هر موجودي صفات خود را به نسل بعدي به ارث بگذارد و در نتيجه دانش ژنتيک از همان زمان، حاکم بر دنياي امروز و حيات شد.

در جهان امروز هم بدون هيچ گونه پيش داوري و خود شيفتگي، بايد عرض کرد که هيچ مسأله اي را نداريم که ژنتيک در آن تأثير نداشته باشد؛ از کليه بيماريها گرفته تا همه جانوران که حالا چه در اصلاح نژاد آنها و چه در پيشگيري و چه در مبارزه با آنها و چه در گياهان که آنها را به صورت تجاري درآورده و از آنها استفاده بهينه کرده و به خصوص در مورد اشرف مخلوقات موجودي به نام انسان چه در صفات سالم و چه صفات بيماري زا، همه اينها با ژنتيک سر کار داريم.
در جهان امروز که آغاز قرن 21 است پيش بيني شده که تا 30 سال ديگر و يا حداکثر 40 سال ديگر، کليه و يا شايد قريبِ کلي از تشخيصهاي پزشکي حتي در بيماريهاي غيرژنتيکي، اکثر واکسنها براي پيشگيري و تقريباً اکثر درمانها حتي داروهاي ژنتيکي، از طريق ژنتيک صورت مي گيرد.
در ايران تا حدودي که مي شد برنامه ريزي کرد، در بين رشته هاي ديگر اروپايي، کارهاي بسيار خوبي انجام شده اما هنوز پيش بيني و آينده نگري کلان براي اينکه نسل جوان ما بخواهند در آينده چه مسائل و خدماتي در امر ژنتيک داشته باشند، چه ژنتيک انساني يا پزشکي، ژنتيک گياهي و يا حيواني در سطح آموزش،

پژوهش و خدمات رساني برنامه ريزيهاي کلان صورت نگرفته است.
مصاحبه با دانشجويان
هدف از انتخاب رشته (دانشجو): به خاطر علاقمندي به اين رشته که از دوران دبيرستان نشأت گرفته و حتي عاملي که باعث ايجاد انتخاب اين رشته شد، دبيران خوب دبيرستان بود. برداشت جامعه نسبت به اين رشته اصلاً درست نيست يعني آنقدر که به رشته پزشکي اهميت مي دهند به رشته زيست شناسي اهميت نمي دهند، ولي رشته خوبي به نظر مي آيد.
گرايش ژنتيک از رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و مولکولي با ارائه دروس عمومي، پايه و اختصاصي، دانشجويان را با اطلاعات مربوط به اين رشته آشنا مي کند.
رياضي 1 و 2، فيزيک 1 و 2 و شيمي 1 و 2 به عنوان دروس پايه، بحثهاي ابتدايي و پايه اي را به دانشجويان مي آموزد.
شيمي آلي 1 و 2 که بررسي ساختار دروني مولکولها و اتمها و ترازهاي انرژي را بر عهده دارد از دروس مهم تخصصي به شمار مي رود.
ژنتيک 1 و 2 به بررسي صفات وراثتي از يک نسل به نسل ديگر و چگونگي بروز صفات و خصوصيات مختلف در يک فرد مي پردازد.
ژنتيک سرطان که به بررسي ارتباطي ديواره سرطان با ساختمان ژنمو مي پردازد.
ژنتيک رفتاري که بررسي رفتارها و خصوصيات مختلف افراد از نظر وراثتي و بدون توجه به محيط را بر عهده دارد.
ژنتيک انساني که توارث صفات در انسان و مشاوره ژنتيکي پيش از ازدواج و نابهنجاري هاي وراثتي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد.
مصاحبه با استاد
رشته ژنتيک، امروزه در بين جوانان، طرفداران زيادي پيدا کرده است، به خصوص دانش آموزان، قبل از اينکه وارد دانشگاه شوند به دنبال اين رشته هستند و بعد از دوره ليسانس هم دنبال اين هستند که کارشناسي ارشد و دکترا و دکتراي ارشد خود را بگيرند؛ به هر حال دنياي امروز، دنياي ژنتيک است. هيچ رشته اي در علوم مختلف از پزشکي گرفته تا علوم کشاورزي، ميکروبيولوژي و صنايع مختلف و علوم قضايي وابسته به علم ژنتيک هستند.
مصاحبه با دانشجو
يک دانشجو بيان مي کند که دليل انتخاب رشته اش، علاقه به اين رشته بوده که در حال توسعه زياد در ايران است و اين رشته هنوز در ايران جا نيفتاده و تأثير نگرش جامعه به اين رشته زياد خوب نبوده چون تازه و نو مي باشد.
براي ورود به اين رشته، شرايط خاصي لازم است که شرط اول، گرفتن پايان نامه در دوره کارشناسي است. دانشجويان، لازم است در گرايش زيست شناسي و ادامه تحصيل آن در گرايشهاي مختلف اين رشته و برايBackgroundخيلي قوي، در دروسي مثل ژنتيک، ميکروبيولوژيک و بيوشيمي بسيار قوي باشند. البته دانشجويان زيادي در پزشکي داريم که بعد از اتمام رشته پزشکي، علاقه به ادامه تحصيل در يکي از گرايشهاي ژنتيک به خصوص ژنتيک در پزشکي داشته باشند.
يک دانشجو براي هر رشته اي بايد در شرايط روحي، جسمي خوبي باشد و حال آنکه شرايط به خصوصي هم براي کسي که مي خواهد رشته جانورشناسي و يا گياه شناسي بخواند وجود دارد؛ او بايد توانايي داشته باشد که به صحرا برود. ولي اولاً دانشجو بودن يک روح بسيار خدمتگزاري لازم دارد که هدف آن فقط در خدمتگزاري خلاصه مي شود و همه چيز بر روي شغل و زندگي حادث مي شود و اصولاً فرهنگ حاکم بر دانشگاه بايد به صورتي باشد که دانشجويان را به طرف ميل به خدمتگزاري بکشاند. يک دانشجو از نظر اخلاقي، جسمي و روحي، بايد توانايي داشته باشد. مسأله ژنتيک طوري نيست که بخواهند از صبح تا ظهر يکجا و بعدازظهر به بعد جاي ديگر کار کنند، چه در پژوهش و چه در خدمات رساني کارهاي شبانه روزي تلقي مي شوند يعني ما اگر در ارائه خدمات ژنتيکي، تشخيص پيش از تولد، بيماري تالاسمي و انواع کارهاي ديگر، داريم خدمت مي کنيم بعضاً شبانه روز کار مي کنيم.
نظر به گسترده بودن و تخصصي بودن رشته ژنتيک از گرايشهاي رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و ملکولي بايد

اشاره نمود که فعاليتها و مشاغل آتي دانش آموختگان اين رشته از يک سو متنوع و در ابعاد گوناگون است و از سوي ديگر محدود به سازمانها و مراکزي است که تحقيقات ژنتيکي به عنوان فعاليت اصلي آنها يا بخشي از فعاليت آنها به حساب مي آيد.
از اين رهگذر سازمانها و نهادهاي زير که در بخش ژنتيک فعاليتهايي را به ثمر مي رسانند قابليتهاي خوب دانش آموختگان را دارا هستند: وزارت جهاد کشاورزي، مراکز پژوهشي وزارت علوم تحقيقات و فن آوري و انستيتو پاستور ايران. افزون بر مراکز ياد شده بخشهاي زير نيز به دليل انجام فعاليتهاي مرتبط با اين رشته، جذب کننده فارغ التحصيلان رشته ژنتيک است: وزارت جهاد دانشگاهي، بخشهاي ژنتيک بهزيستي و بيمارستانها و کلينکهاي خصوصي.

.
.
.
.
رشته بیوتکنولوژی یک رشته کاربردی و میان رشته ای مهندسی علوم است که قلمرو آن حداقل ۳۳ حوزه تخصصی علوم را در برمی گیرد. این رشته در کشور ما از سال ۱۳۷۸ در دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دکترای پیوسته ارائه می شود.
این رشته از سه مرحله کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تشکیل شده است که دانشجویان در مرحله کارشناسی پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز۱۳۲ واحد دروس مشترک معرفتی- نظری، علوم پایه، پزشکی، مهندسی و مبانی بیوتکنولوژی به اضافه آموختن زبان انگلیسی در حد ۵۵۰ نمره تافل و آشنایی کامل با یک زبان برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر در صورتی که معدل آنها در هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۵ باشد، می توانند وارد مرحله دوم یعنی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شوند که در این مقطع یکی از ۶ گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی، بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، فرآورش زیستی و بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی (گیاهی) را انتخاب کرده و بعد از گذراندن ۴۸ واحد در یکی از گرایشهای تخصصی، و انجام معادل ۶ واحد پژوهشهای انفرادی و ارائه ۲ واحد سمینار از مقطع کارشناسی ارشد فارغ التحصیل می شوند. در این مرحله در صورتی که میانگین نمرات دروس مقطع کارشناسی ارشد آنها حداقل ۱۶ باشد، می توانند در امتحان جامع شرکت کنند و در صورت موفقیت در این امتحان، وارد مرحله دکترای تخصصی (D.Ph ) خواهند شد و رسما برای ثبت پایان نامه دکتری اقدام کنند.
به عبارت دیگر دانشجویان این رشته نیز برای ورود به مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری باید شرایط لازم را داشته باشند، یعنی باید میانگین معادل بالایی داشته و در آزمون جامع موفق شوند اما در یک آزمون رقابتی شرکت نمی کنند.

توانایی های لازم:
رشته بیوتکنولوژی از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک و علوم تجربی دانشجو می پذیرد چرا که بعضی از گرایشهای این رشته به علوم پزشکی و بعضی دیگر از گرایشها به رشته های مهندسی مربوط می شود.
گفتنی است که دوره دکترای مستقیم بیوتکنولوژی، دوره آموزشی خاصی است که مناسب با توانایی های دانشجویان سرآمد به صورت پیوسته و فشرده تنظیم شده است و با پذیرش دانشجویانی که از نظر بهره هوشی، قدرت درک و استدلال، توان نوآوری و خلاقیت، خودآموزی و استفاده مناسب از وقت، علاقه و انگیزه شدید به یادگیری و توانایی های ذهنی و روانی سرآمد همگنان خود هستند، آنان را برای اخذ درجه دکتری در این رشته آماده می کنند.
از همین رو نیمی از ظرفیت پذیرش این رشته به داوطلبانی اختصاص دارد که در مرحله ما قبل نهایی المپیادهای دانش آموزی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، کامپیوتر و زیست شناسی پذیرفته شده باشند و نیمی دیگر نیز به داوطلبانی که از طریق آزمون سراسری وارد شده و نمره کل آزمون سراسری آنها از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر نباشد. برای مثال در اولین سال ارائه این رشته، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۷۳ و در سال دوم، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۵۰ بود.
در ضمن از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته، مصاحبه علمی به عمل می آیند تا دانشجویانی که واقعا علاقه مند بوده و انگیزه علمی لازم را دارند، وارد این رشته شوند.

موقعیت شغلی در ایران:
رشته بیوتکنولوژی، یک رشته جدید است و بی شک مدتی زمان خواهد برد تا فارغ التحصیلان آن، جایگاه واقعی خویش را پیدا کنند اما این به معنای آن نیست که موقعیت شغلی برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مهیا نمی باشد. چون زمینه کار بیوتکنولوژی در داخل کشور مساعد است و برای مثال در حال حاضر عده ای از دانشجویان دوره دکترای میکروبیولوژی که در زمینه بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی مطالعه می کنند، بر روی آبهای شور کشور مثل دریاچه ارومیه که امکان رشد موجودات در آن پیچیده و مشکل است، تحقیق می کنند تا با بهره گیری از تکنیک های بیوتکنولوژی، محیطی مناسب برای رشد موجودات دریایی در داخل آن فراهم آورند.
از سوی دیگر فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص برای مدیریت میانی و هدایت امور فنی خطوط تولید، مزارع و آزمایشگاهها مشغول به فعالیت شوند.

درسهای این رشته در طول تحصیل:

دروس مشترک بین گرایشهای مختلف بیوتکنولوژی:
روانشناسی عمومی، فلسفه عمومی، فلسفه هنر و زیبایی شناسی، فلسفه و روش شناسی علوم، تاریخ علم، روش تحقیق، مبانی منطق، منطق ریاضی، اصول مبانی مدیریت صنعتی، آشنایی با قرآن کریم، مبانی علم و حقوق و روابط بین الملل، اصول علم اقتصاد، ریاضی عمومی، آمار و احتمالات، محاسبات علمی عددی، شیمی عمومی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک، مکانیک، الکتریسیته و مغناطیس، موج و حرارت، فیزیک جدید، زیست شناسی عمومی، زیست شناسی سلولی،زیست شناسی مولکولی، ژنتیک عمومی، ژنتیک میکروارگانیسم ها، اصول مهندسی ژنتیک، میکروبیولوژی عمومی، میکروبیولوژی کاربردی، بیوشیمی ساختمانی، متابولیسم، روش های بیوشیمی و دستگاهها، ایمنی شناسی، زیست شناسی پرتوی، اصول مهندسی بیوشیمی، موازنه جرم و انرژی، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرات، انتقال جرم، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی محیطی، مقررات زیست ایمنی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی:
ایمونوژنتیک، ایمنی شناسی سلولی – مولکولی، ژنتیک پزشکی، متابولیت های میکروبی، فاراماکوژنتیک، فرآورده های نوترکیب، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی:
فروشوئی میکروبی، تصفیه بیولوژیکی فاضلابها، تصفیه بیولوژیکی آلاینده های خطرناک، آلودگی دریا و بیوتکنولوژی دریایی، پاکسازی زیستی، مدلسازی و شبیه سازی فرآیندها، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک، میکروبیولوژی محیطی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی:
بیوفیزیک سلولی مولکولی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی، ساختمان و عمل پروتئین ها، ساختمان و عمل اسیدهای نوکلئیک، زیست شناسی مولکول پیشرفته، بیولوژی سلولی- مولکولی تکوینی، شیمی فیزیک.

دروس تخصصی گرایش فرآورش زیستی:
مهندسی واکنش های شیمیایی، فرآیندهای جداسازی، طراحی راکتورهای بیوشیمیایی(بیوراکتورها)، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی تخمیر، پدیده های انتقالی در سیستم های بیوشیمی، کنترل فرآیند، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی:
سیتوژنتیک(کلاسیک و نوین)، اصول اصلاح نباتات، اصلاح نباتات پیشرفته، کشت بافت گیاهی و کاربردهای آن، تعیین نقشه ژنی گیاهی(کلاسیک ونوین)، ژنتیک مولکولی گیاهی، روشهای نوین انتقال ژن به گیاهان، آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی:
میکروبیولوژی محیطی، فیزیولوژی میکروارگانیسم ها، پدیده های تخمیری، پروتئین ها و پلی ساکاریدهای میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی غذایی، بیوتکنولوژی آرکی باکترها، آنتی بیوتیکها، بیوتکنولوژی قارچ ها.

مقطع دکترای بیـوتکنولـوژی داروئی:

تعریف و اهداف

دوره دکتری (.Ph.D) رشته بیـوتکنولـوژی (گرایش داروئی)، بالاترین مقطع تحصیلی در این رشته می باشد که به اعطاء مدرک می‌انجامد و مجموعه‌ای هماهنگ از فعالیت‌های پژوهشی و آموزشی است که به منظور نیل به اهداف مشروحه زیر برقرار گردیده است:

الف : تربیت نیروی انسانی و متخصص و متبحر در رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع نیازهای آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده‌های داروسازی و مراکز پژوهشی کشور.

ب : تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و مجرب برای صنایع داروسازی کشور جهت تولید و کنترل مواد اولیه داروئی بیولوژیک به منظور خود کفایی کشور.

نقش و توانایی

نقش فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در جهت فعالیت‌های آموزشی، پژوهشی و خدماتی در زمینه‌های مختلف این رشته از قبیل تولید مواد اولیه داروئی، تولید مواد بیولوژیک، کنترل بیولوژیک داروها، بدست آوردن مواد اولیه بیـولـوژیک جدید از سلـول‌های حیـوانی، قـارچ ها، باکتـری‌ها و سایر میکروارگانیسم‌ها می‌باشد.

شرایط ورود

داشتن دانشنامه دکتری حرفه‌ای داروسازی

قبولی در امتحان ورودی پذیرش دستیار دوره بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی)

امتحان ورودی از دروس زیر انجام خواهد شد :

میکروب شناسی ۲۰%

ایمونولوژی ۲۰%

بیوشیمی و بیولوژی ملکولی ۳۰%

بیوتکنولوژی ۳۰%

شکل برنامه و واحدهای درسی

طول مدت مجاز تحصیل در دوره دکتری (Ph.D) رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای دانشجویان تمام وقت، ۴/۵ سال است که شامل دو مرحله آموزشی و پژوهشی می‌باشد. مرحله آموزشی از زمان پذیرفته شدن دانشجو در امتحان ورودی آغاز می‌شود و دانشجو پس از طی دوره آموزشی و گذراندن امتحان جامع وارد مرحله پژوهشی می‌گردد . طول مدت مجاز مرحله آموزشی ۴ نیمسال است. طول هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۷ هفته کامل بوده و حداقل زمان لازم برای هر واحد نظری نیز یک ساعت در هفته می‌باشد. مرحله پژوهشی پس از قبولی داوطلب در امتحان جامع آغاز شده و با تدوین رساله و دفاع از آن پایان می‌پذیرد. دانشجو می‌تواند تحقیقات اولیه مرحله پژوهشی را در مرحله آموزشی آغاز نماید ولی ثبت نام رسمی برای رساله، منوط به موفقیت او در امتحان جامع است. سایر مقررات طبق آخرین آئین نامه آموزشی دوره دکتری (Ph.D) شورای عالی برنامه‌ریزی می‌باشد.

– تعداد واحدهای درسی :

دانشجوئی که برای دکتری (Ph.D) ثبت نام می کند موظف است ۳۰ واحد درسی جدول (الف) را در مدت مجاز دوره با موفقیت بگذراند. تعداد واحدهای رساله در مرحله پژوهشی ۲۰ واحد است و مجموع واحدهای آموزشی و پژوهشی ۵۰ واحد خواهد بود.

ضرورت و اهمیت
بیوتکنولوژی، روش جدید بدست آوردن بسیاری از داروهاست که به سرعت در حال گسترش در تمامی علوم و علی‌الخصوص داروسازی می‌باشد. با توجه به گسترش دانشکده‌های داروسازی در سراسر کشور (۱۰ دانشکده) و تشکیل دوره‌های تخصصی داروسازی و نیاز به متخصصین رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای تدریس واحدهای درسی عمومی و تخصصی این رشته و همچنین با توجه به
سیاست های دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران در زمینه خودکفایی در تولید مواد اولیه داروئی و توجه به این واقعیت که در حال حاضر حدود %۵۰ مواد اولیه داروئی وارداتی کشور محصول مستقیم و یا مشترک بیوتکنولوژی می باشند و تمامی پیش بینی ها نشان دهنده این امر است که در سال ۲۰۱۰، این میزان به حدود ۷۰ % خواهد رسید، دوره دکتری (Ph.D) بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع کمبودها و تأمین نیروی انسانی ماهر برای دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی صنایع داروئی ارائه می گردد.

----------


## heengameeh

> فرقش با رشته ای بیوتکنولوژی چی هست .درباره ی بیوتکنولوژی خوندم وخوشم اومد ورتبه لازم برای ژنتیک وبیوتکنولوژی چقدر هست؟


ژنتيک، دانش انتقال صفات وراثت از والدين به فرزندان است که اين والدين ممکن است انسان، درخت، و يا حتي باکتري باشند. ژنتيک، مي کوشد تا از مکانيزمهاي ملکولي عامل انتقال صفات از نسلي به نسل ديگر سخن بگويد، از اين رهگذر و همگام با پيشرفتهاي روز افزون دانش ژنتيک و نامگذاري قرن 21 به عنوان عصر ژنتيک و ضرب آهنگ شتابانِ پرداخت به اين دانش در جهان، گرايش ژنتيک در چند سال اخير در کشور ما ايجاد شده است. 
دانشجويان اين رشته، براي آشنايي با دنياي وسيع اين دانش و دستاوردهاي مختلف آن، مباحثي پراهميت همچون ژنتيک سرطان، روشهاي تشخيص بيماريهاي ژنتيک پيش و پس از تولد، شناخت ناقل بيماريها، اصول مشاوره ژنتيکي، نقش ژنتيک در بروز رفتارهاي فردي و اجتماعي، شناخت جمعيتهاي مختلف ژنتيکي و نژادهاي انساني، ژن درماني، پزشکي قانوني و روشهاي اصلاح نژاد ژنتيک مولکولي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. در بين اهداف گوناگوني که براي اين رشته برشمرده اند، اصلاح ژنها با چشم انداز بهبود نقصهاي آتي، توليد انبوه واکسنهاي انساني و حيواني و توليد داروهاي جديد و پروتئين هاي گوناگون از جمله مهمترين اهداف، به حساب مي آيند. 
مصاحبه با استاد 
در واقع، در مورد دانش ژنتيک، نيازي به گفتگوي زياد نمي باشد؛ ولي در يک جمله مي توان گفت از زماني که حيات در روي کره زمين آغاز شد و آفرينش، به وجود آمد- که حدود يک ميليارد سال مي باشد- مي بايستي هر موجودي صفات خود را به نسل بعدي به ارث بگذارد و در نتيجه دانش ژنتيک از همان زمان، حاکم بر دنياي امروز و حيات شد.

در جهان امروز هم بدون هيچ گونه پيش داوري و خود شيفتگي، بايد عرض کرد که هيچ مسأله اي را نداريم که ژنتيک در آن تأثير نداشته باشد؛ از کليه بيماريها گرفته تا همه جانوران که حالا چه در اصلاح نژاد آنها و چه در پيشگيري و چه در مبارزه با آنها و چه در گياهان که آنها را به صورت تجاري درآورده و از آنها استفاده بهينه کرده و به خصوص در مورد اشرف مخلوقات موجودي به نام انسان چه در صفات سالم و چه صفات بيماري زا، همه اينها با ژنتيک سر کار داريم. 
در جهان امروز که آغاز قرن 21 است پيش بيني شده که تا 30 سال ديگر و يا حداکثر 40 سال ديگر، کليه و يا شايد قريبِ کلي از تشخيصهاي پزشکي حتي در بيماريهاي غيرژنتيکي، اکثر واکسنها براي پيشگيري و تقريباً اکثر درمانها حتي داروهاي ژنتيکي، از طريق ژنتيک صورت مي گيرد. 
در ايران تا حدودي که مي شد برنامه ريزي کرد، در بين رشته هاي ديگر اروپايي، کارهاي بسيار خوبي انجام شده اما هنوز پيش بيني و آينده نگري کلان براي اينکه نسل جوان ما بخواهند در آينده چه مسائل و خدماتي در امر ژنتيک داشته باشند، چه ژنتيک انساني يا پزشکي، ژنتيک گياهي و يا حيواني در سطح آموزش،

پژوهش و خدمات رساني برنامه ريزيهاي کلان صورت نگرفته است. 
مصاحبه با دانشجويان 
هدف از انتخاب رشته (دانشجو): به خاطر علاقمندي به اين رشته که از دوران دبيرستان نشأت گرفته و حتي عاملي که باعث ايجاد انتخاب اين رشته شد، دبيران خوب دبيرستان بود. برداشت جامعه نسبت به اين رشته اصلاً درست نيست يعني آنقدر که به رشته پزشکي اهميت مي دهند به رشته زيست شناسي اهميت نمي دهند، ولي رشته خوبي به نظر مي آيد. 
گرايش ژنتيک از رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و مولکولي با ارائه دروس عمومي، پايه و اختصاصي، دانشجويان را با اطلاعات مربوط به اين رشته آشنا مي کند. 
رياضي 1 و 2، فيزيک 1 و 2 و شيمي 1 و 2 به عنوان دروس پايه، بحثهاي ابتدايي و پايه اي را به دانشجويان مي آموزد. 
شيمي آلي 1 و 2 که بررسي ساختار دروني مولکولها و اتمها و ترازهاي انرژي را بر عهده دارد از دروس مهم تخصصي به شمار مي رود. 
ژنتيک 1 و 2 به بررسي صفات وراثتي از يک نسل به نسل ديگر و چگونگي بروز صفات و خصوصيات مختلف در يک فرد مي پردازد. 
ژنتيک سرطان که به بررسي ارتباطي ديواره سرطان با ساختمان ژنمو مي پردازد. 
ژنتيک رفتاري که بررسي رفتارها و خصوصيات مختلف افراد از نظر وراثتي و بدون توجه به محيط را بر عهده دارد. 
ژنتيک انساني که توارث صفات در انسان و مشاوره ژنتيکي پيش از ازدواج و نابهنجاري هاي وراثتي را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. 
مصاحبه با استاد 
رشته ژنتيک، امروزه در بين جوانان، طرفداران زيادي پيدا کرده است، به خصوص دانش آموزان، قبل از اينکه وارد دانشگاه شوند به دنبال اين رشته هستند و بعد از دوره ليسانس هم دنبال اين هستند که کارشناسي ارشد و دکترا و دکتراي ارشد خود را بگيرند؛ به هر حال دنياي امروز، دنياي ژنتيک است. هيچ رشته اي در علوم مختلف از پزشکي گرفته تا علوم کشاورزي، ميکروبيولوژي و صنايع مختلف و علوم قضايي وابسته به علم ژنتيک هستند. 
مصاحبه با دانشجو 
يک دانشجو بيان مي کند که دليل انتخاب رشته اش، علاقه به اين رشته بوده که در حال توسعه زياد در ايران است و اين رشته هنوز در ايران جا نيفتاده و تأثير نگرش جامعه به اين رشته زياد خوب نبوده چون تازه و نو مي باشد. 
براي ورود به اين رشته، شرايط خاصي لازم است که شرط اول، گرفتن پايان نامه در دوره کارشناسي است. دانشجويان، لازم است در گرايش زيست شناسي و ادامه تحصيل آن در گرايشهاي مختلف اين رشته و براي Background خيلي قوي، در دروسي مثل ژنتيک، ميکروبيولوژيک و بيوشيمي بسيار قوي باشند. البته دانشجويان زيادي در پزشکي داريم که بعد از اتمام رشته پزشکي، علاقه به ادامه تحصيل در يکي از گرايشهاي ژنتيک به خصوص ژنتيک در پزشکي داشته باشند. 
يک دانشجو براي هر رشته اي بايد در شرايط روحي، جسمي خوبي باشد و حال آنکه شرايط به خصوصي هم براي کسي که مي خواهد رشته جانورشناسي و يا گياه شناسي بخواند وجود دارد؛ او بايد توانايي داشته باشد که به صحرا برود. ولي اولاً دانشجو بودن يک روح بسيار خدمتگزاري لازم دارد که هدف آن فقط در خدمتگزاري خلاصه مي شود و همه چيز بر روي شغل و زندگي حادث مي شود و اصولاً فرهنگ حاکم بر دانشگاه بايد به صورتي باشد که دانشجويان را به طرف ميل به خدمتگزاري بکشاند. يک دانشجو از نظر اخلاقي، جسمي و روحي، بايد توانايي داشته باشد. مسأله ژنتيک طوري نيست که بخواهند از صبح تا ظهر يکجا و بعدازظهر به بعد جاي ديگر کار کنند، چه در پژوهش و چه در خدمات رساني کارهاي شبانه روزي تلقي مي شوند يعني ما اگر در ارائه خدمات ژنتيکي، تشخيص پيش از تولد، بيماري تالاسمي و انواع کارهاي ديگر، داريم خدمت مي کنيم بعضاً شبانه روز کار مي کنيم. 
نظر به گسترده بودن و تخصصي بودن رشته ژنتيک از گرايشهاي رشته زيست شناسي سلولي و ملکولي بايد

اشاره نمود که فعاليتها و مشاغل آتي دانش آموختگان اين رشته از يک سو متنوع و در ابعاد گوناگون است و از سوي ديگر محدود به سازمانها و مراکزي است که تحقيقات ژنتيکي به عنوان فعاليت اصلي آنها يا بخشي از فعاليت آنها به حساب مي آيد. 
از اين رهگذر سازمانها و نهادهاي زير که در بخش ژنتيک فعاليتهايي را به ثمر مي رسانند قابليتهاي خوب دانش آموختگان را دارا هستند: وزارت جهاد کشاورزي، مراکز پژوهشي وزارت علوم تحقيقات و فن آوري و انستيتو پاستور ايران. افزون بر مراکز ياد شده بخشهاي زير نيز به دليل انجام فعاليتهاي مرتبط با اين رشته، جذب کننده فارغ التحصيلان رشته ژنتيک است: وزارت جهاد دانشگاهي، بخشهاي ژنتيک بهزيستي و بيمارستانها و کلينکهاي خصوصي.

.
.
.
.
رشته بیوتکنولوژی یک رشته کاربردی و میان رشته ای مهندسی علوم است که قلمرو آن حداقل ۳۳ حوزه تخصصی علوم را در برمی گیرد. این رشته در کشور ما از سال ۱۳۷۸ در دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دکترای پیوسته ارائه می شود.
این رشته از سه مرحله کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تشکیل شده است که دانشجویان در مرحله کارشناسی پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز۱۳۲ واحد دروس مشترک معرفتی- نظری، علوم پایه، پزشکی، مهندسی و مبانی بیوتکنولوژی به اضافه آموختن زبان انگلیسی در حد ۵۵۰ نمره تافل و آشنایی کامل با یک زبان برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر در صورتی که معدل آنها در هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۵ باشد، می توانند وارد مرحله دوم یعنی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شوند که در این مقطع یکی از ۶ گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی، بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، فرآورش زیستی و بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی (گیاهی) را انتخاب کرده و بعد از گذراندن ۴۸ واحد در یکی از گرایشهای تخصصی، و انجام معادل ۶ واحد پژوهشهای انفرادی و ارائه ۲ واحد سمینار از مقطع کارشناسی ارشد فارغ التحصیل می شوند. در این مرحله در صورتی که میانگین نمرات دروس مقطع کارشناسی ارشد آنها حداقل ۱۶ باشد، می توانند در امتحان جامع شرکت کنند و در صورت موفقیت در این امتحان، وارد مرحله دکترای تخصصی (D.Ph ) خواهند شد و رسما برای ثبت پایان نامه دکتری اقدام کنند.
به عبارت دیگر دانشجویان این رشته نیز برای ورود به مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری باید شرایط لازم را داشته باشند، یعنی باید میانگین معادل بالایی داشته و در آزمون جامع موفق شوند اما در یک آزمون رقابتی شرکت نمی کنند.

توانایی های لازم:
رشته بیوتکنولوژی از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک و علوم تجربی دانشجو می پذیرد چرا که بعضی از گرایشهای این رشته به علوم پزشکی و بعضی دیگر از گرایشها به رشته های مهندسی مربوط می شود.
گفتنی است که دوره دکترای مستقیم بیوتکنولوژی، دوره آموزشی خاصی است که مناسب با توانایی های دانشجویان سرآمد به صورت پیوسته و فشرده تنظیم شده است و با پذیرش دانشجویانی که از نظر بهره هوشی، قدرت درک و استدلال، توان نوآوری و خلاقیت، خودآموزی و استفاده مناسب از وقت، علاقه و انگیزه شدید به یادگیری و توانایی های ذهنی و روانی سرآمد همگنان خود هستند، آنان را برای اخذ درجه دکتری در این رشته آماده می کنند.
از همین رو نیمی از ظرفیت پذیرش این رشته به داوطلبانی اختصاص دارد که در مرحله ما قبل نهایی المپیادهای دانش آموزی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، کامپیوتر و زیست شناسی پذیرفته شده باشند و نیمی دیگر نیز به داوطلبانی که از طریق آزمون سراسری وارد شده و نمره کل آزمون سراسری آنها از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر نباشد. برای مثال در اولین سال ارائه این رشته، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۷۳ و در سال دوم، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۵۰ بود.
در ضمن از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته، مصاحبه علمی به عمل می آیند تا دانشجویانی که واقعا علاقه مند بوده و انگیزه علمی لازم را دارند، وارد این رشته شوند.

موقعیت شغلی در ایران:
رشته بیوتکنولوژی، یک رشته جدید است و بی شک مدتی زمان خواهد برد تا فارغ التحصیلان آن، جایگاه واقعی خویش را پیدا کنند اما این به معنای آن نیست که موقعیت شغلی برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مهیا نمی باشد. چون زمینه کار بیوتکنولوژی در داخل کشور مساعد است و برای مثال در حال حاضر عده ای از دانشجویان دوره دکترای میکروبیولوژی که در زمینه بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی مطالعه می کنند، بر روی آبهای شور کشور مثل دریاچه ارومیه که امکان رشد موجودات در آن پیچیده و مشکل است، تحقیق می کنند تا با بهره گیری از تکنیک های بیوتکنولوژی، محیطی مناسب برای رشد موجودات دریایی در داخل آن فراهم آورند.
از سوی دیگر فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص برای مدیریت میانی و هدایت امور فنی خطوط تولید، مزارع و آزمایشگاهها مشغول به فعالیت شوند.

درسهای این رشته در طول تحصیل:

دروس مشترک بین گرایشهای مختلف بیوتکنولوژی:
روانشناسی عمومی، فلسفه عمومی، فلسفه هنر و زیبایی شناسی، فلسفه و روش شناسی علوم، تاریخ علم، روش تحقیق، مبانی منطق، منطق ریاضی، اصول مبانی مدیریت صنعتی، آشنایی با قرآن کریم، مبانی علم و حقوق و روابط بین الملل، اصول علم اقتصاد، ریاضی عمومی، آمار و احتمالات، محاسبات علمی عددی، شیمی عمومی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک، مکانیک، الکتریسیته و مغناطیس، موج و حرارت، فیزیک جدید، زیست شناسی عمومی، زیست شناسی سلولی،زیست شناسی مولکولی، ژنتیک عمومی، ژنتیک میکروارگانیسم ها، اصول مهندسی ژنتیک، میکروبیولوژی عمومی، میکروبیولوژی کاربردی، بیوشیمی ساختمانی، متابولیسم، روش های بیوشیمی و دستگاهها، ایمنی شناسی، زیست شناسی پرتوی، اصول مهندسی بیوشیمی، موازنه جرم و انرژی، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرات، انتقال جرم، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی محیطی، مقررات زیست ایمنی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی:
ایمونوژنتیک، ایمنی شناسی سلولی – مولکولی، ژنتیک پزشکی، متابولیت های میکروبی، فاراماکوژنتیک، فرآورده های نوترکیب، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی محیطی و دریایی:
فروشوئی میکروبی، تصفیه بیولوژیکی فاضلابها، تصفیه بیولوژیکی آلاینده های خطرناک، آلودگی دریا و بیوتکنولوژی دریایی، پاکسازی زیستی، مدلسازی و شبیه سازی فرآیندها، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک، میکروبیولوژی محیطی.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی:
بیوفیزیک سلولی مولکولی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته، آنزیمولوژی، ساختمان و عمل پروتئین ها، ساختمان و عمل اسیدهای نوکلئیک، زیست شناسی مولکول پیشرفته، بیولوژی سلولی- مولکولی تکوینی، شیمی فیزیک.

دروس تخصصی گرایش فرآورش زیستی:
مهندسی واکنش های شیمیایی، فرآیندهای جداسازی، طراحی راکتورهای بیوشیمیایی(بیوراکتورها)، مبانی بیوتکنولوژی تخمیر، پدیده های انتقالی در سیستم های بیوشیمی، کنترل فرآیند، طرح و اقتصاد مهندسی، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی فیزیک.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی:
سیتوژنتیک(کلاسیک و نوین)، اصول اصلاح نباتات، اصلاح نباتات پیشرفته، کشت بافت گیاهی و کاربردهای آن، تعیین نقشه ژنی گیاهی(کلاسیک ونوین)، ژنتیک مولکولی گیاهی، روشهای نوین انتقال ژن به گیاهان، آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی، مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته.

دروس تخصصی گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی:
میکروبیولوژی محیطی، فیزیولوژی میکروارگانیسم ها، پدیده های تخمیری، پروتئین ها و پلی ساکاریدهای میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی غذایی، بیوتکنولوژی آرکی باکترها، آنتی بیوتیکها، بیوتکنولوژی قارچ ها.

مقطع دکترای بیـوتکنولـوژی داروئی:

تعریف و اهداف

دوره دکتری (.Ph.D) رشته بیـوتکنولـوژی (گرایش داروئی)، بالاترین مقطع تحصیلی در این رشته می باشد که به اعطاء مدرک می‌انجامد و مجموعه‌ای هماهنگ از فعالیت‌های پژوهشی و آموزشی است که به منظور نیل به اهداف مشروحه زیر برقرار گردیده است:

الف : تربیت نیروی انسانی و متخصص و متبحر در رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع نیازهای آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده‌های داروسازی و مراکز پژوهشی کشور.

ب : تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و مجرب برای صنایع داروسازی کشور جهت تولید و کنترل مواد اولیه داروئی بیولوژیک به منظور خود کفایی کشور.

نقش و توانایی

نقش فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در جهت فعالیت‌های آموزشی، پژوهشی و خدماتی در زمینه‌های مختلف این رشته از قبیل تولید مواد اولیه داروئی، تولید مواد بیولوژیک، کنترل بیولوژیک داروها، بدست آوردن مواد اولیه بیـولـوژیک جدید از سلـول‌های حیـوانی، قـارچ ها، باکتـری‌ها و سایر میکروارگانیسم‌ها می‌باشد.

شرایط ورود

 داشتن دانشنامه دکتری حرفه‌ای داروسازی

 قبولی در امتحان ورودی پذیرش دستیار دوره بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی)

امتحان ورودی از دروس زیر انجام خواهد شد :

میکروب شناسی ۲۰%

ایمونولوژی ۲۰%

بیوشیمی و بیولوژی ملکولی ۳۰%

بیوتکنولوژی ۳۰%

شکل برنامه و واحدهای درسی

طول مدت مجاز تحصیل در دوره دکتری (Ph.D) رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای دانشجویان تمام وقت، ۴/۵ سال است که شامل دو مرحله آموزشی و پژوهشی می‌باشد. مرحله آموزشی از زمان پذیرفته شدن دانشجو در امتحان ورودی آغاز می‌شود و دانشجو پس از طی دوره آموزشی و گذراندن امتحان جامع وارد مرحله پژوهشی می‌گردد . طول مدت مجاز مرحله آموزشی ۴ نیمسال است. طول هر نیمسال تحصیلی ۱۷ هفته کامل بوده و حداقل زمان لازم برای هر واحد نظری نیز یک ساعت در هفته می‌باشد. مرحله پژوهشی پس از قبولی داوطلب در امتحان جامع آغاز شده و با تدوین رساله و دفاع از آن پایان می‌پذیرد. دانشجو می‌تواند تحقیقات اولیه مرحله پژوهشی را در مرحله آموزشی آغاز نماید ولی ثبت نام رسمی برای رساله، منوط به موفقیت او در امتحان جامع است. سایر مقررات طبق آخرین آئین نامه آموزشی دوره دکتری (Ph.D) شورای عالی برنامه‌ریزی می‌باشد.

– تعداد واحدهای درسی :

دانشجوئی که برای دکتری (Ph.D) ثبت نام می کند موظف است ۳۰ واحد درسی جدول (الف) را در مدت مجاز دوره با موفقیت بگذراند. تعداد واحدهای رساله در مرحله پژوهشی ۲۰ واحد است و مجموع واحدهای آموزشی و پژوهشی ۵۰ واحد خواهد بود.

ضرورت و اهمیت 
بیوتکنولوژی، روش جدید بدست آوردن بسیاری از داروهاست که به سرعت در حال گسترش در تمامی علوم و علی‌الخصوص داروسازی می‌باشد. با توجه به گسترش دانشکده‌های داروسازی در سراسر کشور (۱۰ دانشکده) و تشکیل دوره‌های تخصصی داروسازی و نیاز به متخصصین رشته بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) برای تدریس واحدهای درسی عمومی و تخصصی این رشته و همچنین با توجه به
سیاست های دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران در زمینه خودکفایی در تولید مواد اولیه داروئی و توجه به این واقعیت که در حال حاضر حدود %۵۰ مواد اولیه داروئی وارداتی کشور محصول مستقیم و یا مشترک بیوتکنولوژی می باشند و تمامی پیش بینی ها نشان دهنده این امر است که در سال ۲۰۱۰، این میزان به حدود ۷۰ % خواهد رسید، دوره دکتری (Ph.D) بیوتکنولوژی (گرایش داروئی) به منظور رفع کمبودها و تأمین نیروی انسانی ماهر برای دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی صنایع داروئی ارائه می گردد.

----------

